# Please help!



## kitson (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey,I don't feel well caus there's something wrong with my neck.I think the problem comes from my mattress.It's a little too hard.Should I buy a spring mattress?If yes,which kind should I buy?Hope a good sleep.

  	Anyone can give me some suggestion?


----------



## sayah (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe get a nice pillow that supports your neck better?


----------



## kitson (Feb 13, 2012)

sayah said:


> Maybe get a nice pillow that supports your neck better?



 	Thanks for your idea.I decide to buy one online.I found a good one on the page http://www.amazon.com/Ellery-Sound-...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1329204161&sr=1-1.By the way,I want to buy a spring mattress,what do u think about the one here http://www.thespringmattress.com/products/BR-01K-Bonnell-Spring-Mattress.htm?A good sleep will soon come to me.


----------

